# Different Dinette Configurations?



## rasvms (Jan 5, 2007)

We almost bought our 2007 28RSDS from Lakeshore. They sent me photos of the actual trailer we would be getting and the dinette arrangement was 2 opposing benches facing each other (same as is shown in the floorplans). We ended up getting our trailer from Leo's in MD. The sticker says it is an '07 model. I was surprised to see that the dinette bench, however, is "C" shaped with seating on 3 sides of the table. This is better for our family of 5 but I wonder if the Lakeshore trailer was actually an '06 or are there options you can choose for the dinette.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Lakeshore's pitures are usually not the actual one. The C is the newest dinnette style. I don't think things last on Lakeshore's lot long enough to be a leftover.

John


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Keystone makes changes mid year. Every 07 built are not the same exactly. Just like 06, 05, 04.

Hey, even my 73 Challenger that was built in July 73 has the 74 interior in it. (one owner)


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Keystone makes changes mid year. Every 07 built are not the same exactly. Just like 06, 05, 04.
> 
> Hey, even my 73 Challenger that was built in July 73 has the 74 interior in it. (one owner)


Keystone is *notorious* for mid year changes.


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm thinking I would love the "C" configuration. Post some photos when you get a chance. Lesley


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## rasvms (Jan 5, 2007)

The Keystone/Outback website now shows the floorplans with the "U shape" dinette. This was a recent change! I swear, I'm not crazy!


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Lakeshore just didn't update their photos. Before I bought my 5'er I wanted a 27RSDS. Some of Lakeshore's photos had the U and some had the facing benches.

Maybe I'll e-mail Marci and tell them to update their stuff!

Mike C


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

We were looking at outbacks at leos too, not the same model,, we are looking at the toy hauler one,, but his price was really high compared to lakeshore, did you get a good deal? when I mentioned lakeshoer they got a big attitude and said I dont know how they sell them units for that price, it is just crazy. I didnt know what to say to them after that.


----------



## TheBrain (Aug 29, 2006)

More seating....More storage.... I WANT ONE IN MINE







!!!!


----------



## rasvms (Jan 5, 2007)

brenda said:


> We were looking at outbacks at leos too, not the same model,, we are looking at the toy hauler one,, but his price was really high compared to lakeshore, did you get a good deal? when I mentioned lakeshoer they got a big attitude and said I dont know how they sell them units for that price, it is just crazy. I didnt know what to say to them after that.


After estimating my costs and inconveniences in traveling to Lakeshore and putting $ value on having a local (1 hr. away) dealer for service and warranty I offered them $930 over the Lakeshore qoute. This was all done by e-mail and they accepted. Generally, I found positve info. regarding Leo's on this site and elsewhere. I dealt w/ Scott who was helpful. They will be at the RV show that is at the Dulles Expo Center this weekend.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Plus it looks like it makes a bigger bed to.

Jeff


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

Does it take up more floor space? Could that be a possible Mod for someone who is handy? we have a 29FBHS


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Canadiansue said:


> Does it take up more floor space? Could that be a possible Mod for someone who is handy? we have a 29FBHS


We were thinking about a mod ourselves, but would be alot of work. I don't think it takes up more floor space, at least in our 28krs...but we would lose the large cabinet space that is on the left side of the dinette. There is only 3 of us anyway, so not such a big deal. It sure would be nice though to have the larger bed though


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Exactly. The cabinet to the left of the dinette is gone to make room for the U shaped dinette. Small price to pay for eating room. The cabinet was deep and not that wide , so for me, things usually gor lost in there.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Exactly. The cabinet to the left of the dinette is gone to make room for the U shaped dinette. Small price to pay for eating room. The cabinet was deep and not that wide , so for me, things usually gor lost in there.


Same here John...
I think I have found another perfect place for a Quik Brite LED light








I use that cabinet to store board games and other miscellaneous stuff that I don't need to find in a hurry.


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Virginia Creeper said:


> We were looking at outbacks at leos too, not the same model,, we are looking at the toy hauler one,, but his price was really high compared to lakeshore, did you get a good deal? when I mentioned lakeshoer they got a big attitude and said I dont know how they sell them units for that price, it is just crazy. I didnt know what to say to them after that.


After estimating my costs and inconveniences in traveling to Lakeshore and putting $ value on having a local (1 hr. away) dealer for service and warranty I offered them $930 over the Lakeshore qoute. This was all done by e-mail and they accepted. Generally, I found positve info. regarding Leo's on this site and elsewhere. I dealt w/ Scott who was helpful. They will be at the RV show that is at the Dulles Expo Center this weekend.
[/quote]

Well I talked to leos today and I basically told them the same thing, I said it would be worth it to me to pay 1000 more to them instead of me driving to MI and picking up this unit and they said no way,, 2000, bottow line, well I will give them a day to think about it and try again. I really like the 28.. thanks


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I really like that dinette set wish I had the room for one.


----------



## Dene (Oct 18, 2006)

About 3 months ago we bought a 2007 26rks that has the C shaped dinette that did not have the storage space on the left side. After our first trip we knew we had to do something with the table legs since they were so close to the seat my husband could not get his feet past the pole. We removed the table, added a 3/4" board under the bottom of it so we could reposition the brackets for the legs. Moved the brackets on the floor 90* also. Now the table top looks the same as it always did but the legs are coming out from the sides instead of being front to back. Everything is original in how it looks except the position of the legs. Simple fix for comfort and if you didn't know about the changes you could walk in and back out and never know we had changed anything.


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

I want a C-dinette!!! We bought our 2007 26RLS last summer, wish I knew they were going to do that, I might have waited. Probably not though, who can wait any longer than they have to when taking delivery of their new Outback!


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

I would miss the shelf area on top of the skinny storage cabinet â€" itâ€™s a great place to keep stuff we use on a daily basis but donâ€™t want on the kitchen counter. Then again, the five of us canâ€™t all sit at our dinette at the same time. We have an adjustable tray (kind of like a TV tray) that DH and I will use over on the couch while the kids sit at the table.

Jessica


----------



## Lund1700 (Jan 24, 2007)

Chestnut said:


> I would miss the shelf area on top of the skinny storage cabinet â€" itâ€™s a great place to keep stuff we use on a daily basis but donâ€™t want on the kitchen counter. Then again, the five of us canâ€™t all sit at our dinette at the same time. We have an adjustable tray (kind of like a TV tray) that DH and I will use over on the couch while the kids sit at the table.
> 
> Jessica


After reading your post we Steve at Lakeshore thay had two withn the u dinette we bought one 27rsds


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Dene said:


> About 3 months ago we bought a 2007 26rks that has the C shaped dinette that did not have the storage space on the left side. After our first trip we knew we had to do something with the table legs since they were so close to the seat my husband could not get his feet past the pole. We removed the table, added a 3/4" board under the bottom of it so we could reposition the brackets for the legs. Moved the brackets on the floor 90* also. Now the table top looks the same as it always did but the legs are coming out from the sides instead of being front to back. Everything is original in how it looks except the position of the legs. Simple fix for comfort and if you didn't know about the changes you could walk in and back out and never know we had changed anything.


Love to see a picture of that....please..


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

Lund1700 said:


> After reading your post we Steve at Lakeshore thay had two withn the u dinette we bought one 27rsds


Well, considering that the couch is all of 12 inches away from the table, we donâ€™t get too upset that the kids are eating in the dining room and weâ€™re eating in the living room.









Jessica


----------

